# Dangly bits, cooker, gas and stuff



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, we're just back from our first proper trip with the old Dodge and much fun we had!
I could go straight to the faults bit but thought I'd go with a rattle first.
So far our limited use has been a couple of kit car shows, Dodge was great no dramas, many guided tours though  !

So the trip, Birmingham to the Lake District, Bowness on Windermere and Penrith and then briefly into Scotland, briefly what were we thinking, £150 of fuel for two nights! Anyway on the way up the M6 we had 160 miles to do and ended up with four stops! 1st, dogs bladder, 2nd,well, there was a strage clater from beneath so in we pulled, but with nothing to see we carried on. Then the 3rd stop arrived, petrol. As I'm pulling of the M6 I looked in the mirror and could see the exhaust tailpipe waving around in the breeze. Mmmm me thinks. Up shot, the back end of the exhaust system had disitegrated. Now I did realise the exhuast was iffy and this is what gets me. If the correct exhaust is not available it is remarkable easy to pick a suitable sielencer, suitable bend and pipe and weld up a proper exhaust. So WHY do people, typically 'professionals', insist on using any old c**p they can lay there hands on and cobble it together with that flexible s**t! Rant over, I knew it wasn't long for this world but I expected it to last a bit longer. Oh well, 5 mins with the spanners in a lorry park in an M6 services had the dangly bits removed (loved to have seen the face of the chappy emptiing the adjasent bin) and we were off again!
4th stop, DOG again!

Bowness was fun, site took a bit of getting used to, all structured pitches etc, we're used to being in a field, but I did quickly get used to the fully serviced pitches!
Which beg a question. Grey pipe with cap sticking out of the floor, black tank connection? How does that work in european/British terms?

Exhaust accepted the trip threw up a few other faults with the old girl. One was the air conn in the van expired after 3 days heavy use, well if you've got it etc etc which to be fair at 29 years old I shouldn't be supprised at. Sounds like it can't get the compressor to engage, in essence I can hear the unit try to switch the compressor on resulting in a groan (not me!) and any electrical goodies that are running either dimm or slow down momenteraly until the unit gives up on the compresor. This repeats about once a minute, though having realised what was up I switched it to fan only. It's an old Colman unit, and at the end of the day 29 years old I'm not that fussed to fix unless there is something simple that plays up on these. Anyone know?
Another thing was the cooker! Gas on, light pilot and then when one turns the cooker on the pilot should increase in size to actuate the main gas flow. Pilot lights fine, and with the aid of a lighter the main gas burner and control is fine, it's the second stage of the pilot that's not working. Any thoughts?
And finally here's the corker!

We, as most RV's have, have an LPG tank under the back. It's half full and the tap has sprung a leak, ie I turn on the gas and it comes out around the tap spindle! When I turn it of again (rather sharpish) it continues to leak for about 5 seconds before shutting off. No supprise then that we now can't use the gas. Thankfully it waited to fail completely until we got home, leaked a little fully open in Scotland but closeing slightly stopped it.
Advice please, anyone know where, preferbly Midlands area, I can get this sorted? BIG problem I see is there is half a tank of gas that needs removing before the tap can be fixed. 

Anyway, a rattle, a rant and questions so any coments welcome!

Si


----------



## 100189 (Jul 24, 2006)

HI DODGEY
can't offer any advice but you can try duncan at starspangledspanner he is mobile and can travel 07738669938 or www.starspangledspanner.co.uk
hope this might be of use and best of luck.

regards brownbear


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Dodgey I had this problem on an old LPG tank once, and I found it is leaking from the spindle you can open the gas valve and seal the stem with self amalgamating tape checked is no leaks after sealing with tape then burn off the gas with fridge cooker etc but keep an eye on the valve for leaks if the tank is mounted in a fresh air area IE: outside under van for a bottomless locker all with ventilation it should be OK you can then safely remove the valve for replacement .

I may add this is only something I've done myself as it is a safer option than having a leaking tank but please be very careful when dealing with gas :!: 

FORDY


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Fordy, yup I played with it today and discovered if I opened the valve fully (and nipped it a bit more) the leak stopped, added some tape and a piece of hose clamped down with the knob screw just in case. That obviously means I can run something, the fridge, and as a matter of course anything else when we have the RV at home, but cheers for the input.

Brownbear, I half expected starspangledspanner to get a mention but I wanted to see where MHF would guide me first. I spoke to Duncan this am and thus far bang on. Very helpful and knowledgable so hopefully we'll be sorted in time. Best of all he feels the cooker problem is fixable with many spares being available so hopefully all will be well soon! 
Good advice, much appreciated!



Si


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

An old post resurected I know but thought I'd finish it of.

Duncan at Star Spangled sorted the gas bits and though I initially planned to get him down decided I'd have a go myself especially as Duncan described the installation as 'not rocket science'. Somewhat glad I went this route as as you'll see from above I had to get the tank empty. Well, guage below empty on stop and still there was gas. So I thought can't be much in so hour or so with furnace should finish it off. 
12 HOURS LATER, furnace on mid heat 15 degrees outside 25 ambient in the van the gas finally ran out, kinda glad I didn't have Duncan on route!

With the gas bits (filler and valve assembly) changed and a fivers worth of gas in all looked good. I left it a week rechecked and added another tenner and we seem to be good to go again.

Now if you've read/remember the above you'll see we also had a cooker issue. With my new found confidence in gas I thought I'd have a look at the cooker. Worked out how it should work, or rather that it all came down to the control knob and set about removal and dismantling. Easy and bettter still immediatly realised something was amis with the front/knob assembly and better still on removing the thermocouple (if that's the correct expresion) that it was disconnected. Baffled it had worked when we first got the van but hey. Anyroad, careful reassembly and guess what all worked just fine.
Well actually I should confess a slight ooops at this point. The thermocouple is a left hand threaded connection at the rear of the knob assemble and one had a moment here and set it to the wrong end of it's travel. So on first fire up all seemed well however as I turned the gas up there was a click and though the cooker fired it didn't cut the gas as the heat came up. Realising what I'd done it was a simple strip back down and sort. Well (another one) id broken a 2mm pin from a 4mm shaft, BOY did I have fun welding them back together!
Second fire up, perfect, gas straight up, burner lit as it should and switched off at what seems to be the right heat point so all in all dead chuffed with myself (big head!), though deflated by the wifes matter of fact attitude when I anounced my success.

Thanks are a must for Duncan, right bits first time, knowledgable and helpfull.

Best bit, we're off for a long weekend in a couple of weeks now we are fixed, can't wait!

Si


----------

